# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Najlakše je slomiti dijete

## TATA MATA

Najlakše je slomiti dijete
http://www.net.hr/alternativa/page/2...5/0197006.html

----------


## Audrey

Eto konačno i znanstvene potvrde da mi roditelji djece koja spavaju s nama nismo ni freakovi ni perverznjaci.
Ali zašto su to stavili u rubriku alternativa, a ne npr. pod bebe, gdje bi po meni tome bilo mjesto i gdje bi više ljudi i roditelja (budućih i sadašnjih) to pročitalo, a upravo je za roditelje bitno da znaju nešto što je od tolike dobrobiti za njihovo dijete?! Čini mi se da će se takve metode kod nas još dugo tretirati kao alternativa   :Sad:  .

----------


## emily

urednica beba je na porodiljnom  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27112

----------


## BusyBee

> Ali zašto su to stavili u rubriku alternativa, a ne npr. pod bebe


Tekst se nalazi pod roditeljstvom, u podrubrici povezujuće roditeljstvo. Ne vidim mu boljeg mjesta.

BTW, na portalu nema rubrike alternativa.

----------


## BusyBee

Ah, pardon!
Mislila sam da se komentira nas link.   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

BB, iskon je preuzeo naš tekst i stavio pod rubriku "alternativa"

----------


## BusyBee

Evo, skuzila sekundu ranije.   :Smile:  
A valjda jer u nasem drustvu ipak prevladava CIO i strah da ce se bilo kakvom ljudskom reakcijom dijete razmaziti. Ali, mijenja se.. polako, ali sigurno.

----------


## Sanja

Ma, ja sam na Iskonu već pronašla jedan Rodin tekst pod Alternativom i baš mi je bilo ful krivo što je u toj rubrici.

Koliko će (budućih) roditelja tražiti tamo u nadi da će pronaći relevantne informacije? I koliko će vjerovati informacijama strpanim pod dubiozni naziv Alternativa?  :/

----------


## kirena

> Ma, ja sam na Iskonu već pronašla jedan Rodin tekst pod Alternativom i baš mi je bilo ful krivo što je u toj rubrici.
> 
> Koliko će (budućih) roditelja tražiti tamo u nadi da će pronaći relevantne informacije? I koliko će vjerovati informacijama strpanim pod dubiozni naziv Alternativa?  :/


s obzirom da su mi rodini tekstovi odlicni, prenosim ih tamo gdje mogu, odnosno u rubriku koju uredjujem. dubioznog naziva ili ne, dobro je posjecena, pa informacije kolaju...

----------


## BusyBee

> dobro je posjecena


Meni je ovo vazno.   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

I HVALA sto prenosis tekstove.   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja

> dubioznog naziva ili ne, dobro je posjecena, pa informacije kolaju...


Nisam ništa loše mislila tim "dubioznim naslovom".  :Smile:   Samo sam htjela reći da je za ljude izložene mainstreamerskim informacijama (čajek od rođenja, juhica s tri mjeseca, meseko s četiri, pusti dijete da plače, razmazit ćeš ga nošenjem, neka nauči spavati, itd.) sve što se nudi pod nazivom Alternativa često a priori neprihvatljivo. :/

----------


## ms. ivy

sve dok je link i na naslovnoj stranici, nije važno što je tekst u alternativi. 

osim toga, to je svakako bolje nego da ga uopće nema... a meni je PREKRASNO vidjeti rodine tekstove na tako velikom portalu.

kirena   :Kiss:

----------


## sajkomum

moja beba spava medju nama.... i obozavam njegov miris, a najljepse je kad se probudis a vidis ga blazenog uguranog izmenju mene i tate.... spokojnog, mirnog... tocno osjecam kako mu se dajem cijela, kako mu dajem mir i sigurnost.... moja je prijateljica sestra na rodilistu, sa 25godisnjim stazom... kada sam joj rekla gdje O spava... (jer kad se god mame sretnu jedno od najvaznijih i neiscrpnih tema je spava li cijelu noc i zna li spavati sam u kinderbetu, sve isprobavaju svasta, ja sutim imam neki mir sto se te tematike tice)... ona je odmahnula samo "naravno, izmedju vas mu je i mjesto".... ona je moj sisački guru i općenito u pitanju moga O guru u svemu.... eto, svo troje imamo ritual kada se nakon kupanja oko pola 8, 8 navečer nadjemo na veeeeeeelikom krevetu, dojimo, mimamo se, mujcamo, trljockamo i koturamo barem pola sata, dok O ne začori.... taj dio dana i noć nas pune baterijama više nego bilo kaj drugo

----------


## sajkomum

moja beba spava medju nama.... i obozavam njegov miris, a najljepse je kad se probudis a vidis ga blazenog uguranog izmenju mene i tate.... spokojnog, mirnog... tocno osjecam kako mu se dajem cijela, kako mu dajem mir i sigurnost.... moja je prijateljica sestra na rodilistu, sa 25godisnjim stazom... kada sam joj rekla gdje O spava... (jer kad se god mame sretnu jedno od najvaznijih i neiscrpnih tema je spava li cijelu noc i zna li spavati sam u kinderbetu, sve isprobavaju svasta, ja sutim imam neki mir sto se te tematike tice)... ona je odmahnula samo "naravno, izmedju vas mu je i mjesto".... ona je moj sisački guru i općenito u pitanju moga O guru u svemu.... eto, svo troje imamo ritual kada se nakon kupanja oko pola 8, 8 navečer nadjemo na veeeeeeelikom krevetu, dojimo, mimamo se, mujcamo, trljockamo i koturamo barem pola sata, dok O ne začori.... taj dio dana i noć nas pune baterijama više nego bilo kaj drugo

----------


## sajkomum

a jooooj jesam kokoš, hihihih sooooory!!!

----------

ja se uglavnom slazem s tekstom i iznesenim stavovima.
jedino sto se ne govori o dobi djeteta. mislim da je ok da se s vremenom ipak potice dijete da spava samo, tako da u skolskoj dobi (7/8 godina)vise nije u roditeljskom krevetu (osim mozda da se dodje malo pomaziti na kratko).
mislim da nije ok da mame podrzavaju djetetov ostank u bracnom krevetu zato sto je to NJIMA (mamama) lijepo, ugodno, slatko i sl. (da ne spominjem neke druge razloge koje mogu imati veze i s odnosom sa suprugom, a NISU tako rijetki).

----------


## sajkomum

pa on je beba zaboga miloga, ima tek godinu dana, ima 13, 5 kg i lakse mi tako cijelu noc dojiti, nadam se i slazem se da s 7. g. nema kaj traziti u roditeljskom krevetu, ako je to gospodIN il gospođa Gost pisao/la meni

----------


## jeka

Moja srce spava sa nama, mislim da joj je u ovoj dobi osecaj sigurnosti najbitniji, a nema vece sigurnosti kad zakmeci a cika odmah tu.Njam

----------


## Indi

Sjecam se davno jednog teksta u jednim nasim novinama u kojima je jedna mlada mama pitala za savjet o spavanju djeteta s njima, tj. dijete je imalo 3 godine i bojalo se samo spavati, a oni su ga stavljali, pa bi plakalo, pa u 3 ujutro bi ga napokon opet prebacili k sebi i tako već danima i pitala je tu tetu koja je kao savjetovala sto činiti jer da je već umorna od toga da je to "dobro" i da je žao vlastitog djeteta.

Ova joj je odgovorila kako je jednom neki veliki pedagog s ovih prostora jednom rekao da ga parafraziram: Ako mali vuk može spavati s mamom i tatom, ako malo pile i malo janje spavaju s mamom i tatom, zašto i mali čovjek ne bi spavao sa svojim mamom i tatom. Ta mi se rečenica tako urezala u pamćenje. I sjećam se da je još savjetovala da jednostavno znači puste dijete k sebi jer da će prije nego oni misle doći do toga da će se dijete samo odlučiti osamostaliti  po tom pitanju.

----------


## sajkomum

*Indi* ovo je fakat dobra rečenica.... ja isto vjerujem da bude brzo vrlo brzo došlo doba kad se bude osamostalil.... prebrzo....* jeka*, zaista nikaj ljepše kad ga osjetim da gmiže po meni pod pauzh i prikopčava se... njaaaaaammmmm.....

----------


## alias

Ajoooj kako je ovo lijep tekst , a baš sam počela misliti da griješim što ju trpam stalno kraj sebe , još uvijek ne radim (18 joj je mj.),tako da smo cijeli dan zajedno , i onda ju još na veče stavljam kraj sebe u krevet i budimo se po noći oko 3 puta i nosimo ,pošto ju ne može umiriti ni maženje , ni bilo što drugo , a MM spava u drugoj sobi ,budi se rano ,ali uskoči kad treba pomoći. Fali mi samo to da spavamo svi skupa , njemu je ovako dobro , barem donekle odmoran ide na posao , a što će biti kad i ja krenem raditi , vidjet ćemo!?

----------


## alias

Eh da , zaboravila sam još nešto dodati što me je šokiralo , a ujedno i otvorilo oči . Moja dobra prijateljica(sa dvoje male djece) mi je savjetovala kad se probudi tako u noći da ju lupim po guzi (kao što je ona i svoju ,pošto je u par navrata se budila , tražila da jede i gleda crtiće) , te se nakon toga to više nije ponovilo i spava sada - ja sam joj rekla da griješi i da će time samo stvorit agresiju kod male , što se i potvrdilo ,kada su bili kod nas , cure su se igrale , nakon nekog vremena je moja zaplakala i imala sam što vidjeti - njezina mala je sjela na moju ,uzela joj glavu i udarala. Ajd vi sad recite! Ja sam poludila   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mali fran

meni su uvijek govorili ... pusti ga da plače, jača pluća, ostavi ga samoga, razmazit ćeš ga..... i nikad ih nisam poslušala, bilo mi je žao! a sad mi je drago zbog toga i baš super kaj su sastavili članak o tome!   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> slazem se da s 7. g. nema kaj traziti u roditeljskom krevetu


ja se s tim ne slažem.
jer ako nama ne smeta, a dijete još ima potrebu za roditeljskom blizinom, u čemu je problem?
ni ja ne volim spavat sama.

----------


## BusyBee

Jojojoj.. bas svemu moramo staviti mjeru i definirati granicu kad je nesto normalno ili nije?
U najvecem broju slucajeva, kad se zaista moze iskljuciti bilo kakva patologija, dijete ce samo otici iz roditeljskog kreveta kad bude za to spremno. Ako ima kamo otici (dakle, da ima svoj krevet, najmanje).

----------


## mama courage

> čajek od rođenja, juhica s tri mjeseca, meseko s četiri,


ne smatram se nekim alternativcem, al ovo nisam nikad upraznjavala. ne smatram se nekim alternativcem, al spava sa nama u krevetu. ako je jako nemirna, prenesemo ju u njen krevetac (koji je odmah do naseg).

ne pustam ju da plache, al ni ne dozvoljavam da me pomocu placha (u odredjenim situacijama) ucijenjuje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> dakle, da ima svoj krevet, najmanje


naša starija još nema  :Razz:  (jedan ooogrooomni bračni krevet, plus kinderbet bez stranice za chiquittitu, spojen uz njega).
nedavno je ipak izjavila da bi krevet na kat, ali da spavamo svi u istoj sobi. 
radimo na tome, biće opet gusto   :Grin: ...

----------


## BusyBee

> al ni ne dozvoljavam da me pomocu placha (u odredjenim situacijama) ucijenjuje.


To podrazumijeva da mi ostali dozvoljavamo?   :Grin:

----------


## Natasa30

> al ni ne dozvoljavam da me pomocu placha (u odredjenim situacijama) ucijenjuje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To podrazumijeva da mi ostali dozvoljavamo?


Ja pustam da me ponekad ucjene placem tj ne Annabel nego Noah i vidim da je to onaj plac bez suza ali mislim da tim mojim pustanjem jos vise mu uljevam ljubavi, samopouzdanja i srece i on to skoro vise i neradi jer vec zna da ako me nesto lijepo zamoli da nema sanse da bi mu odbila. Ako kazem da nesto nemoze i to shvaca s tim da ja izvagam dobro odluku o tome sto se moze a sto ne. Ne govorim tako olako NE samo da bi izgovorila tu rjec ili slomila djete.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja ne razgovaram i ne pregovaram kad place (vise cvilka nego place), ali zajednicko spavanje nije nesto oko cega bi se kod nas pregovaralo. Smije spavati s nama dokle god joj treba i tu pregovori nisu potrebni.

----------


## mama courage

> al ni ne dozvoljavam da me pomocu placha (u odredjenim situacijama) ucijenjuje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To podrazumijeva da mi ostali dozvoljavamo?


  :Grin:  ne podrazumijeva da dozvoljavate, nego da postoji mogucnost da dijete plach ne koristi samo kad je gladno, tuzno, kad mu treba utjeha i sl...




> Ako kazem da nesto nemoze i to shvaca s tim da ja izvagam dobro odluku o tome sto se moze a sto ne. Ne govorim tako olako NE samo da bi izgovorila tu rjec ili slomila djete.


to podrazumijeva da mi ostale govorimo olako NE ?   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Natasa30

> Ako kazem da nesto nemoze i to shvaca s tim da ja izvagam dobro odluku o tome sto se moze a sto ne. Ne govorim tako olako NE samo da bi izgovorila tu rjec ili slomila djete.
> 			
> 		
> 
> to podrazumijeva da mi ostale govorimo olako NE ?


Ne ostali ali ti mozda i da. :Grin:

----------

svojevremeno sam olako govorila ne i nisam dobila slomljeno dijete, već dijete kojemu riječ NE ne predstavlja prepreku u nepodopštinama baš zato što ju prečesto čuje.  :Wink:

----------


## sajkomum

bez veze lupiti malu po guzi kad se probudi noću.... je da ponekad vjerovatno dođe da poludiš, al.... a pustiti da jača pluća??!!! bez veze.... ako trazi moju toplinu... kako mu je ne pružiti, pa ja sam *mama*

----------


## BusyBee

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				al ni ne dozvoljavam da me pomocu placha (u odredjenim situacijama) ucijenjuje.
> ...


Pa naravno, place i kad se osjeca usamljeno, uplaseno, izdano, kad ga nesto boli, a jos ne zna reci.   :Grin:  
Osobno sam stava da tvrdnja/vjerovanje da je plakanje u nekom trenu = manipuliranje jako, jaaaako ovisi o puno stvari - prvenstveno o dobi djeteta, razini verbalne komunikacije koju je postiglo, o nacinu na koji roditelji odgajaju dijete (poznaje li to dijete ikakve granice), fleksibilnosti roditelja, i polaznog stava roditelja (rade li djeca nesto iz inata ili ne znaju drugacije, npr.) ... 

"Ucenje spavanja" (kada za dijete ne postoji opcija da dodje mami i tati u krevet) je za mene podrucje u kojem dijete ne glumi nego ima stvarnu potrebu za fizickom blizinom i za mene, trenutak u kojem dijete prestaje traziti roditelja je trenutak kad je ono naucilo da se na roditelje u vecernjim satima ne moze osloniti. I to mi je tuzno.

U ostalim situacijama (ok, imam ja jos nekoliko situacija/okolnosti u kojima ne vjerujem u plac-manipulaciju vec u istinsku potrebu za necim, ali nije tema topica), vjerujem da je do roditelja i njihovog poznavanja djeteta da odrede radi li se o potrebi ili manipulaciji i da postupe po onome kako inace odgajaju dijete.

----------


## mama courage

bb

ti bas naumila da te ja svako malo moram potpisivati, aaa ?   :Laughing:  




> Ne ostali ali ti mozda i da.


ne , ne i jos jednom ne. ne govorim olako ne.   :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

> ne , ne i jos jednom ne. ne govorim olako ne.


  :Laughing:

----------


## Natasa30

> Ne ostali ali ti mozda i da.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne , ne i jos jednom ne. ne govorim olako ne.


Evo, krenulo te  :Razz:

----------

